# best time to squirrl hunt?



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Why is the best time to squirrel hunt?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

From dawn to dusk during a legal season, and when you have some free time.

 Al


----------



## EB22 (Jan 11, 2011)

The big thing here is make sure it is during a legal season. And yes, from dawn to dusk. I have found that squirrels do not have a typical time they are most active. Only when they are hungry!


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I prefer dawn, when they are leaving their dens to sun themselves and begin foraging.


----------



## Mab867 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am asking the same question...I think that they are moving better in the morning rather than in the afternoon. In Tennessee, our squirrel season goes until the end of Feb. I hunted the last two nights in the same area where I seen 4-5 squirrels last Tuesday. I didn't see anything Thursday or Friday afternoon. I think they are moving more in the morning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The weather factors in to the mix also.

 Al


----------

